# Kann Star Trek: Bridge Commander unter Vista x64 nicht installieren!



## Hininator (10. September 2009)

Hey ho!<br /><br />  Ich wollte mir mal nach langer Zeit wieder Star Trek BridgeCommanderinstallieren, aber leider komm ich nicht dazu. DasInstallationsprogrammstartet (also, nach dem Klick kommt die Sanduhr,das CD Laufwerkrödelt), dann ist sie weg (dieSanduhr^^) und das wars. DasSetupprogramm läuft aber scheinbarnoch, jedenfalls kann man es imTaskmanager sehen. Laut aller Listen imNetz soll das Spiel ja unterVista laufen, aber ich bekomms nicht malinstalliert. Hab auch shcongegoogelt aber nichts gefunden.<br />  Mein OS ist Vista Ultimate x64, mit neuesten Treibern, Patchesetc.Alles weitere in der Sig.<br />  Und ich sollte vielleicht erwähnen, dass ich es schon malversuchthabe, unter Vista x32 zu installieren, da war aber genau dasgleiche Spielchen. Kompabilitätsmodus (Win XP) und als AdminStarten hab ich auch schon probiert.<br /><br />  Ich hoffe, jemand hat ne Idee, ich will es endlich mal zu endeSpielen! <br />  Thx schon mal im Vorraus!<br /><br />  Greetz<br /><br />  Jan


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (10. September 2009)

Also ich habe Star Trek Bridge Commander problemlos auf Vista 32 Bitsspielen können. Da hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem Setup o.ä.!<br />  Nun bei 64 Bit ist das ja immer so eine Sache mit alten Spielen.Getestet habe ich da drauf aber leider noch nicht. Kann dir also nur einFeedback zu 32Bit geben.<br />   Vielleicht ist i-etwas mit der CD nicht in Ordnung? Kratzer z.b?<br /><br /> kleinEdit: Die Forensoftware spinnt ja total -.-


----------



## Hininator (10. September 2009)

Nee, CD ist Tip Top in Ordnung. Als ich es das letzte Mal unter WinXp amLaufen hatte, lief es auch noch problemlos.<br /> Dass es an Vista x64 liegt, kann ich nicht ausschließen, aber ichhatte wie gesagt genau die gleichen Symptome auch unter Vista x32. Habauch schon ein anderes CD Laufwerk ausprobiert, aber das hat auch nichtsgebracht.


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (10. September 2009)

Vielleicht stellt sich ein Programm quer. Schonmal Antivirensoftwareausgeschaltet? Oder die Firewall überprüft? Ausgeführtwird es ja anscheinend, nur wird es scheinbar zurückgehalten. Kannnatürlich nur raten und tipps geben. Ist sehr merkwürdig, dassdas Problem auf beiden Betriebssystemen auftaucht.


----------



## Hininator (10. September 2009)

Ok, ich habs jetzt hinbekommen...aber eher durch Zufall. Hatte auchmeine Firewall (Comodo Firewall x64) im Verdacht. Die hatte ich dennaber ausgeschaltet und es war genau das gleiche. Ich hab dann die CDrausgenommen (Die Setup.exe noch im Speicher) und es kam dieFehlermeldung "Keine CD gefunden! Abrrechen, WIederholen,Weiter". Hab dann die CD einfach noch mal eingelegt und auf"wiederholen" geklickt und dann ging es! Danach hat dieFirewall auch die üblichen Warnmeldungen ausgegeben, die ich aberbestätigt habe und dann is alles ganz normal weitergelaufen<br /><br /> Das Spiel läuft auch unter Vista x64, mit kleinenMacken: Meine letzten Spielstände werden niciht geladen (Dieletzten drei), aber ansonsten ist alles tutti!    <br /><br /> Thx nochmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (11. September 2009)

Alles klar 
Viel Spaß bei einem der 5000 Exemplare


----------

